# Pivot has now enterd the E market



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Check this out just buy a e bike and you can ride like this 
Pivot's New Shuttle with Aaron Chase - Electric Bike Action


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

You might want to look a couple of threads down the list before starting a new thread.

http://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/pivot-cycles-makes-ebike-1054817.html


----------

